# Boxelder Burl - Triton FP



## Sprung (Sep 29, 2015)

Triton Fountain Pen, Chrome with Gold Titanium accents. Nib upgraded to a Bock in fine.

Stabilized Boxelder Burl. CA finish.

Headed out to a good friend in a few days. It was a special request as a birthday gift for his wife, who loves fountain pens and has been wanting one of my pens. If it didn't already have a home, my wife would've already snagged it for herself as she loved how this pen turned out. My wife's birthday is in November, so I think I know what I'll be making her as a gift...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kris stratton (Sep 29, 2015)

,nice one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2015)

Matt. No exaggeration -- that is RIGHTEOUS!!! Might be in the Top 10 pens I have ever seen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 29, 2015)

Great looking pen Matt! That one will be well received. I really like the Triton.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 29, 2015)

Sprung said:


> If it didn't already have a home, my wife would've already snagged it for herself


LMAO, hasn't she snagged enough already ? She's gonna have more pens in her stash than you have for sale the way she's going 
that really Is a gorgeous looking pen, Very Well done Matt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 29, 2015)

Beautiful pen Matt, it almost looks like Mother of Pearl. Simply stunning!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you, everyone!



Kevin said:


> Matt. No exaggeration -- that is RIGHTEOUS!!! Might be in the Top 10 pens I have ever seen.



Kevin, thank you for the high praise! I really like the white Boxelder Burl, especially when it gets that light creamy color like this piece. I really like this pen too and, truth be told, if it didn't already have a home, my wife and I would probably be having a discussion about which one of us would get it as theirs.



Karl_99 said:


> I really like the Triton.



Me too - it makes for a great pen. I find it to be a great quality kit and the price point is pretty good. I really like it's sibling kit too - the Atrax. Different look, but both made by Berea and make a great pen.



Jerry B said:


> LMAO, hasn't she snagged enough already ? She's gonna have more pens in her stash than you have for sale the way she's going



Right! Her collection is about 15 pens right now and I've got about 3 dozen pens on hand right now that are for sale. So, you're right, she's catching up! Two other pens got finished up and came out of my shop today besides this one and she was eyeing both of them up already!


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 29, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Two other pens got finished up and came out of my shop today besides this one and she was eyeing both of them up already!


Might be time to invest in a safe, or a dead bolt for the door to your shop so she can't see what's new

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 29, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> Might be time to invest in a safe, or a dead bolt for the door to your shop so she can't see what's new



She gets a look at every pen I make when it comes out of the shop, because finished pens get moved to my office for storage/safe keeping or for getting ready to ship out. It's a dangerous practice, but since she's started collecting more of my pens, the leash on buying blanks and kits does sometimes get a little looser, especially when she's sometimes the cause of my being out of kits!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 29, 2015)

Matt, that is a top notch job on that pen. Beauty of a blank also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 29, 2015)

That's beautiful! There's something special about a pure white piece of boxelder burl especially when it's finished that well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 29, 2015)

A real beauty Matt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2015)

That is awesome matt!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2015)

I know the feeling. My wife has a pen in every diaper bag and purse. You do the math

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Final Strut (Sep 30, 2015)

@Sprung was that bleached before it was stabilized. It is absolutely beautiful. I would have a hard time letting one like that go to a new home.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 30, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> @Sprung was that bleached before it was stabilized. It is absolutely beautiful. I would have a hard time letting one like that go to a new home.



I couldn't tell you if it was bleached or not. When I received this blank from someone here, it was already stabilized. Can't remember who I got the blank from - I've had it in a bin for well over a year now. I've turned other stabilized BEB with pretty much the same level of light cream color.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 30, 2015)

That's a special pen Matt, very classy, I didn't realize box elder stayed that blond.... almost albino

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 1, 2015)

A great looking, well turned and finished writing instrument with a nice choice of component set to show off the timber.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 1, 2015)

Class ...pure class!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Oct 1, 2015)

Handsome pen, nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## mrbelvetron (Oct 3, 2015)

Love it! That's an awesome bit of work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful pen for darned sure.
It makes me want to go look through all of the white pen blanks that cut a little more.
Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you again, everyone!



justallan said:


> Beautiful pen for darned sure.
> It makes me want to go look through all of the white pen blanks that cut a little more.
> Great job.



Thank you! Allan, your Boxelder Burl is awesome and I've enjoyed seeing all that red (and working with what I got from you last year.) I'm sure that the white stuff you find is just as awesome. If you ever come across some really nice white stuff with a ton of eyes that you'd be willing to trade for a finished pen of some sorts, let me know. The white makes such a classy looking pen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 4, 2015)

I hope I didn't make that sound like that blank was from me, if so I apologize because that I remember I've only sold white blanks to one person.
I do have bunches of them though, so I may spend a rainy day this winter hitting them with the sander to see what there is.

I will say that generally I don't care for the kits with the "bling" all over them and feel it distracts folks away from the wood and work put into a pen. You have easily made the wood and your work the first thing I see on this pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2015)

justallan said:


> I hope I didn't make that sound like that blank was from me, if so I apologize because that I remember I've only sold white blanks to one person.
> I do have bunches of them though, so I may spend a rainy day this winter hitting them with the sander to see what there is.
> 
> I will say that generally I don't care for the kits with the "bling" all over them and feel it distracts folks away from the wood and work put into a pen. You have easily made the wood and your work the first thing I see on this pen.



Thanks again for the kind words, Allan. Yeah, I knew that blank wasn't from you - I had that blank on hand for quite some time now, but I knew it wasn't from you, though I figure that if you've got red stuff that is awesome, any white stuff you find has the potential to be awesome too. I do really like the flamed stuff I got from you. And it went perfect on a pen for my brother-in-law earlier this year, who wanted a Wisconsin Badgers themed pen out of wood. Your FBEB fit the bill perfectly for that one! Been enjoying using it, and can't wait for what I sent to Colin for stabilization to come back ready to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 8, 2015)

That's beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 13, 2015)

I wish I could get my pens to turn out half as nice as this pen. Beautiful work, a true craftsman.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

